# Help understanding bindings (park riding)???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys, 
My kids want new bindings, I'm not happy about this but it's their money. 
I want to help them make a good choice but I don't understand park set-up.
Do you want stiff or soft bindings
Flex rating 1-10 which is soft 1 or 10??

Boys are looking at: 
Ride Double Agent on a Ride DH 2.4 Limited
Flux RK 30 on a Burton Blunt

If you more knowledgeable riders could educate me on this subject and offer your opinion on the kids set-up they are looking at. These are their current boards and they won't be replacing them.

Thanks
-Slyder


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Most people will prefer a softer binding for park riding in general. 

1 is the softest and 10 is the stiffest.

As for the binding choices someone else will have to chime in as I have ridden neither of those bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Both of those are good matchups. Do it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

the double agents are 9 out of 10 flex rating are they to stiff for his board.
So do I understand that park set-up you want a soft board with softer bindings???


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes they are a very stiff binding but the 2.4 is not exactly a "noodle" of a board.

A soft board will be much more playful and forgiving in the park. The same goes for bindings as you can tweak grabs/jibs easier with a softer more flexible binding than a stiff one.


Also Nivek is known for giving good advice from what I have seen around these parts.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I read Double Agents as Alphas. Mah B. DA wouldn't be bad on a 2.4, but I think Alphas would match best.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I read Double Agents as Alphas. Mah B. DA wouldn't be bad on a 2.4, but I think Alphas would match best.


sorry .... but I don't understand that /\


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> sorry .... but I don't understand that /\


he looked at your binding choices and thought the ride double agents said "ride alpha's", another binding made by ride. he said "hes sorry" and that the alpha's would be more suitable for the board.

link for 2011 ride alpha MVMNT bindings....rides websites down right now.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Might as well go for Ride Deltas unless the price for the children is too steep, they are much better bindings in my brief experience.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I read Double Agents as Alphas. Mah B. DA wouldn't be bad on a 2.4, but I think Alphas would match best.


Translation: Sorry I mistook you saying Double Agents for Alphas. My bad. Double Agents would not be bad on a 2.4, but I think the Alphas would match best. Also Smokehaus is the best boarder on these forums. :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Smokehaus said:


> Translation: Sorry I mistook you saying Double Agents for Alphas. My bad. Double Agents would not be bad on a 2.4, but I think the Alphas would match best. Also Smokehaus is the best boarder on these forums. :laugh:


Exactly right. I'm a pretty terrible snowboarder. We all are. Don't listen to anything any of us say. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

